
Hackathon prize suggestions? - raynesio
What are the best prizes for hackathons? http:&#x2F;&#x2F;hackcancer.co our hack is for charity and so we want to keep expenditure as low as possible :)
======
svepuri
Duke University conducts a hackathon named HackDuke. In the last couple of
years the theme has been Code for Good. HackDuke stresses on collaboration and
not on competition. Participating teams build technical solutions to help non
profits in fields such as education, health & wellness etc;

Prizes are usually categorized into two - grand prize and company sponsored.

The grand prize awarded to the winning team will be donated to one of the
participating non-profits based on the team's choice. If you apply this
strategy, which ever prize you award, it comes back to your charity. Almost no
expenditure :)

However, there were a few sponsors, who wanted to give prizes to winners. To
know more, please check this link
[http://spring2014.hackduke.org/prizes](http://spring2014.hackduke.org/prizes)

------
cdoelling
Cheap Prizes

\- A lunch with anyone official or high title \- Kindle now $50 \- Leap Motion
\- Pis or Arduino Kit (not just board) \- Wireless headphones \- Powerbanks

